# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση περί προειδοποιήσεων

## Aeon

Βαφτίζω τη χρονική αυτή στιγμή, σημείο μηδέν (0).
Κάθε επόμενο μήνυμα που θα παραβιάζει τους όρους χρήσης κατά τη δική μου κρίση (και όχι του εκάστοτε συγγραφέα), θα λαμβάνει σχετική προειδοποίηση και χωρίς διόλου να λαμβάνεται υπόψιν η όποια προιστορία του μέλους.

----------

